# Anyone with Victoria State Sponsorship?



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,
Hope you all are doing great. While I wait for the ACS assessment to complete I thought I would start preparing for the sponsorship grant & be ready when I get the assessment result to apply for SS. 
I have a couple of quick questions on the required docs for the Victorian state Sponsorship. Can you please let me know the docs which are needed to be submitted for SS grant? Also, did anyone of you submit a commitment letter for Vic SS grant upfront or did they ask for it at all? Please let me know.

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

You do not have to wait for ACS approval, you can apply for vic today. hey will view your documents and give you 30 days to submit the assessment documents if they are fine with your application, Victoria is the only state that takes application while one has applied for assessment. That way you do not waste time.

The same documents that go for assessment have to go for the ss as well. As for commitment statement, i think it is better to upload it upfront, what do the list of documents on their site say? does it say commitment statement required as well? if yes then upload it, if no then not required.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> You do not have to wait for ACS approval, you can apply for vic today. hey will view your documents and give you 30 days to submit the assessment documents if they are fine with your application, Victoria is the only state that takes application while one has applied for assessment. That way you do not waste time.
> 
> The same documents that go for assessment have to go for the ss as well. As for commitment statement, i think it is better to upload it upfront, what do the list of documents on their site say? does it say commitment statement required as well? if yes then upload it, if no then not required.


Thanks Anjali. The required docs list which I have seen on their site is as follows: 
a detailed resume or CV
Victorian sponsorship declaration
IELTS results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable).

The letter of commitment isn't mentioned in the required docs but there is an ambiguous statement on the same page stating that we must commit to live in Victoria for at least 2 years which is what confused me. I thought I could check with people who have already applied for Vic SS and see what they had done to get the grant. 

For now I will take it that I don't need a commitment letter and proceed but if anyone on this forum who has successfully completed this stage can help me out, it would be great.

Really appreciate any help on this.

Thanks again Anjali. 


Mir


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Thanks Anjali. The required docs list which I have seen on their site is as follows:
> a detailed resume or CV
> Victorian sponsorship declaration
> IELTS results (if applicable)
> ...


Hi...I have applied for Vic SS and waiting for their word. No need of any commitment letter. I submitted CV (strictly as per their format), signed and scanned declaration, ielts letter, acs result letter. These are the mandatory docs they need. you need to show them funds you have as well. they do not need any proofs for the amount you show but they may need it. so i uploaded a worksheet with my details. i uploaded my passport copy, my certifications, degree certificate as well.
one big mistake i did was i showed them that i have a cousin living outside Vic. Immediately they came back to me asking for write up addressing 2 points.
1. Why you like to live in Vic when you have ur cousin living outside.
2. What are your job prospects in Vic compared to other state.
I came to know from forum that only those who mentioned that they have friends/relatives living outside Vic, they will ask such write up else they won't.
so better don't show any ( but it is up to you to decide if you have anyone living in Aus)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Commitment letter will come later on ...They first have a look at the CV only and decide whether the skill-set is needed or not..
My Vic ss was denied and I emailed them to ask if I had missed any docs. They replied back that my skill set did not match with the current labor market in Vic..
I feel that "Commitment towards Vic" will be needed in any case..They wanna check if we have done our home work properly and found out about job in Vic..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Commitment letter will come later on ...They first have a look at the CV only and decide whether the skill-set is needed or not..
My Vic ss was denied and I emailed them to ask if I had missed any docs. They replied back that my skill set did not match with the current labor market in Vic..
I feel that "Commitment towards Vic" will be needed in any case..They wanna check if we have done our home work properly and found out about job in Vic..


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Commitment letter will come later on ...They first have a look at the CV only and decide whether the skill-set is needed or not..
> My Vic ss was denied and I emailed them to ask if I had missed any docs. They replied back that my skill set did not match with the current labor market in Vic..
> I feel that "Commitment towards Vic" will be needed in any case..They wanna check if we have done our home work properly and found out about job in Vic..


I asked few other members, they said they didn't submit any such letter and they got their grant in 16 days with no question asked!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Hi...I have applied for Vic SS and waiting for their word. No need of any commitment letter. I submitted CV (strictly as per their format), signed and scanned declaration, ielts letter, acs result letter. These are the mandatory docs they need. you need to show them funds you have as well. they do not need any proofs for the amount you show but they may need it. so i uploaded a worksheet with my details. i uploaded my passport copy, my certifications, degree certificate as well.
> one big mistake i did was i showed them that i have a cousin living outside Vic. Immediately they came back to me asking for write up addressing 2 points.
> 1. Why you like to live in Vic when you have ur cousin living outside.
> 2. What are your job prospects in Vic compared to other state.
> ...


Thanks Dreamaus for your response. From your experience, if I have a relative living in Victoria itself, would you advise me to show that? Would that add any weightage to my case? 

I am just confused in deciding what's the best way to approach this. 

Thanks!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Commitment letter will come later on ...They first have a look at the CV only and decide whether the skill-set is needed or not..
> My Vic ss was denied and I emailed them to ask if I had missed any docs. They replied back that my skill set did not match with the current labor market in Vic..
> I feel that "Commitment towards Vic" will be needed in any case..They wanna check if we have done our home work properly and found out about job in Vic..


Thanks LIG. I will apply for the SS and then start preparing the commitment letter, just to be safe in case they ask for it.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Thanks Dreamaus for your response. From your experience, if I have a relative living in Victoria itself, would you advise me to show that? Would that add any weightage to my case?
> 
> I am just confused in deciding what's the best way to approach this.
> 
> Thanks!!


I showed a friend of mine living in Vic along with a relative outside Vic. They asked me for commitment letter.
If you show only ur relative living in Vic, i think it will strengthen ur application. but what goes on their mind only god knows! in any case try to do some research and study about Vic and ur job prospects for two reasons. 1. to give them if they want 2. for ur own benefit as you will get to know a lot about the state


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> I showed a friend of mine living in Vic along with a relative outside Vic. They asked me for commitment letter.
> If you show only ur relative living in Vic, i think it will strengthen ur application. but what goes on their mind only god knows! in any case try to do some research and study about Vic and ur job prospects for two reasons. 1. to give them if they want 2. for ur own benefit as you will get to know a lot about the state


Thanks again Dreamaus...


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> You do not have to wait for ACS approval, you can apply for vic today. hey will view your documents and give you 30 days to submit the assessment documents if they are fine with your application, Victoria is the only state that takes application while one has applied for assessment. That way you do not waste time.
> 
> The same documents that go for assessment have to go for the ss as well. As for commitment statement, i think it is better to upload it upfront, what do the list of documents on their site say? does it say commitment statement required as well? if yes then upload it, if no then not required.


Sir,

I ned ur suggestions.

I have ielts 5.5 overall.

I have ACS 263111 and 8 year experience GULF ,applicable to VIC.

Can I apply for VIC now or should take 7 each IELTS???

Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

gemaltu said:


> Sir,
> 
> I ned ur suggestions.
> 
> ...


6 in each band is required for you to be eligible for skilled migration by DIAC. So with 5.5 overall you won't be able to apply for SS or GSM visa.

You should sit for IELTS again to score better. 

All the best and Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

dreamaus said:


> I showed a friend of mine living in Vic along with a relative outside Vic. They asked me for commitment letter.
> If you show only ur relative living in Vic, i think it will strengthen ur application. but what goes on their mind only god knows! in any case try to do some research and study about Vic and ur job prospects for two reasons. 1. to give them if they want 2. for ur own benefit as you will get to know a lot about the state


What is this commitment letter u r all talking about?


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

SunFlower48 said:


> What is this commitment letter u r all talking about?


Don't worry about it. They will ask you if need arises but to be honest I have not seen many people asked for one. A commitment letter will only be needed if you show some friends/relatives living outside Victoria. It is nothing but a letter you will have to come up with to prove to them that you are committed to living in the state for at least 2 years if you are sponsored by the Victorian state and also show that you have done some research about the state.

As I said earlier, don't fret about it. You might never be asked for one. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone of you successfully got invited by VIC SS?


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Anyone of you successfully got invited by VIC SS?


Hi,

I have lodged my application on 21st July and waiting for the decision. DO you know when it is expected?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 21st July and waiting for the decision. DO you know when it is expected?


12 weeks?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

rashu268 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 21st July and waiting for the decision. DO you know when it is expected?


check my signatures to get an idea 

they say 12 weeks and for me its over 12 weeks now

Good luck!!!


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> check my signatures to get an idea
> 
> they say 12 weeks and for me its over 12 weeks now
> 
> Good luck!!!


Can't see timeline from my phone


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

enzee said:


> check my signatures to get an idea
> 
> they say 12 weeks and for me its over 12 weeks now
> 
> Good luck!!!


Hi,

Have you followed up with them?
The initial time period of 12 weeks is over for you


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> Can't see timeline from my phone


Let me paste it in reply 

261311 | App ACS 03Mar14 - +ve 30Apr14 |IELTS - L8.5 R6.5 W7 S8 Overall 7.5 | IELTS - L7 R7.5 W7 S8 - overall 7.5 | IELTS L8.5 R8.5 W6.5 S8 overall 8 | VIC SS App 07May14 / Initial Ack 13May14 ...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> Let me paste it in reply
> 
> 261311 | App ACS 03Mar14 - +ve 30Apr14 |IELTS - L8.5 R6.5 W7 S8 Overall 7.5 | IELTS - L7 R7.5 W7 S8 - overall 7.5 | IELTS L8.5 R8.5 W6.5 S8 overall 8 | VIC SS App 07May14 / Initial Ack 13May14 ...


How many points do you have?


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

pookiefoof said:


> how many points do you have?


55 + 5


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

enzee said:


> 55 + 5


Me too! But still no news from them.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

enzee said:


> 55 + 5


Hi,

Any update on your nomination?


----------



## manoj_tryhard (Aug 29, 2014)

dreamaus said:


> Hi...I have applied for Vic SS and waiting for their word. No need of any commitment letter. I submitted CV (strictly as per their format), signed and scanned declaration, ielts letter, acs result letter. These are the mandatory docs they need. you need to show them funds you have as well. they do not need any proofs for the amount you show but they may need it. so i uploaded a worksheet with my details. i uploaded my passport copy, my certifications, degree certificate as well.
> one big mistake i did was i showed them that i have a cousin living outside Vic. Immediately they came back to me asking for write up addressing 2 points.
> 1. Why you like to live in Vic when you have ur cousin living outside.
> 2. What are your job prospects in Vic compared to other state.
> ...


Hi,

Can you please share details of your CV. need to apply for Vic SS with best efforts. 

I have lived in Victoria (Melbourne) for around 2.5 years while working for Qantas as my client. Don't know if staying in Melbourne in past is at all a plus for VIC SS.

Can you share the details of your CV please. 

Thanks,
Manoj kumar


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Guys.. Has anyone received the invite in the last week ? 

I applied it on the 12th of June and now I have entered the 11th Week and it's really a nervous wait for me. Hoping to hear the good news soon


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think May applicants are receiving invites. I apply on 21st July and waiting for the nomination


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I think May applicants are receiving invites. I apply on 21st July and waiting for the nomination


Actually some June and July applicants already received nomination.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Pookiefoof said:


> Actually some June and July applicants already received nomination.



That's good. Do you till what date in July the invitations have been received ?


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> That's good. Do you till what date in July the invitations have been received ?


I'm not sure


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Did any one receive VIC SS recently, mine has passed 12 weeks already yesterday. Feeling tensed and restless. Please let me know if anyone has received recently. Thanks

------------------------------------
Visa: 190
ACS Submitted : 27-Mar-14
ACS Assessment Received : 16-May-14 
IELTS : 7.5
Victoria SS Submitted : 31-May-14 
Victoria SS Ack : 02-Jun-14 
Invitation Received : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one receive VIC SS recently, mine has passed 12 weeks already yesterday. Feeling tensed and restless. Please let me know if anyone has received recently. Thanks
> 
> ...



NOT Yet.. I am in the 11th week now, As you have completed 12 weeks now u can try writing them regarding the status


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> NOT Yet.. I am in the 11th week now, As you have completed 12 weeks now u can try writing them regarding the status


Hi...thanks for the quick reply.

But i heard they get irritated to get query mails. Not sure, whether to knock them or not. But do u know the avg time they are taking now?

Is it for every applications they are taking more than 12 weeks?

Sorry to ask so many questions...cant help..


----------



## aam04 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine passed 12 weeks, sent them a email asking for status, got the invite 7 minutes later. Unbelievable.


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi...thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> But i heard they get irritated to get query mails. Not sure, whether to knock them or not. But do u know the avg time they are taking now?
> 
> ...


From the forum posts I see most of them are getting the invites after 12 weeks.. Also they don't mind knocking them if you have waited for 12 weeks.. so shoot an email


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion. I mailed them last wednesday for the delay and got the below reply today. Need your help to bit clarify, whether this is a common feedback or is there anything to be worried of?

'The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for the occupation of 261111 ICT Business Analyst and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the nomination application.

We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible'


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hopefully you get it soon. I have one week to go to complete 12,weeks


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I mailed them last wednesday for the delay and got the below reply today. Need your help to bit clarify, whether this is a common feedback or is there anything to be worried of?
> 
> ...


I sense the delay positive. As in an other thread, I found a case rejected in just 20 days.


----------



## rashu268 (Jul 19, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> Hopefully you get it soon. I have one week to go to complete 12,weeks


Hey,

Have you. Chased them? Any update on your nomination?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

rashu268 said:


> I sense the delay positive. As in an other thread, I found a case rejected in just 20 days.


Not necessary we had a mate rejected his SS in after wait of 12-13 weeks just came to know about it in another forum.

So really does not know how this works..

Sushree


----------



## kabeer786 (Mar 22, 2015)

*victorian state sponsorship*

team,


i had filed for dipb on 3rd dec 2014
Pcc and medical filed on 1st week of jan 2015

Got a verification call 16 feb 2015 enquring about employement

from there on there has been response or reply........please let me knw the max time i can expect a reply


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

PLEASE HELP...

Hi Folks,

I urgently need your help and any inputs to my below situation.

I applied under ICT Project Manager job code for 190 VISA for Victoria region and have received a rejection. The reason is not very clear and why I was rejected when I have meet their requirements. I have got 70 points as part of EOI. I am feeling very bad and need any help inputs as what to do next? 


The mail states the following

"Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

1. your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
2. the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria, 
3. the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
4. your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria, 
5. the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation. 

Nominated skilled migrants are required to live and work in Victoria for the first two years of their nominated visa. In assessing an application, the Victorian Government considers how well an applicant can demonstrate a commitment to settling in Victoria, such as connections with Australia through family, friends, previous travel, study or employment. 

We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria."


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about it.

After how much time did you get this reply


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got their response within a week. Can you please suggest next steps....


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Victoria is very strict in providing sponsorship.

You should check if your occupation is in the SOL, if yes, you apply for 189 visa.

If not try to check if there are any other states sponsoring for your occupation, anzscodesearch.com is a good website to search for this.

Also check for the timeframe after which you can reapply for sponsorship at Victoria and hope there are no changes in Victoria state sponsorship list in July

This is what I feel


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Victoria has its own board that scans CV to check if the candidate is eligible to work in the state.

Many actual employers are also part of it, and then depending on their response they make the decision


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have gone through similar experience therefore would like to know bit more around the success rate and its possibility.

I have applied for Victoria state nomination for VISA 190. The code I have applied is ICT Project Manager. I got total 70 points through EOI. I met all requirements that’s needed to qualify for VISA 190. 

*Please find below sequence of events*

I applied to Victoria state on 25th May and received rejection on 01st June. Thereafter I asked for the rejection reason and got a reply on 02nd June
"We note from the application that your sister lives in South Australia. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

I replied back with my detail response by 02nd June itself and received their acknowledgement on 03rd June.

I enquired again on 05th June in case they need any further document/information to which I received their reply on 05th June stating 

"Thank you for your email.

Your application is currently in process. We will be in contact with you if we require any further information."

However at this moment, I am not sure whether I’ll get the approval or not. Any assistance will be appreciated. 

Just a quick back ground regarding my candidature
I have 15+ of IT experience, age is 38, my experience and education was validated through ACS and was positive, PTE Academic score was 75 (72,73,89,71).

Let me know if you need any additional information.

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## sanchit749 (May 11, 2015)

Dear expat members,
I am applying for 261311 analyst programmer. 
My profile: did my undergrad (bachelors of computer applications)from India and later worked for 39 months as a programmer. And then immediately joined university of Melbourne in March 2015 and perusing a master in information system and the course finishes in December 2016. Currently holding a student visa 574. 
Applied for assessment on 7th June and Received a positive ACS assessment on 10th June. 
Point breakdown:
Age: 30
English : 10 (PTE overall 80; Listening 77; Reading 84; Speaking 90 ; Writing 75)
Qualification: 15
Total 55
I am writing PTE(2nd attempt of English test)this 14 July and hoping to get good score to have extra 10 points and then my score becomes 65. 
I see that the trend is that if you have 60 or more you have chances of rejection for VIC SS.
So my question to all of you is that, I have a 55 point as of now and if I get SS I will have 60 so should I apply for the SS with 55 or write the English exam, get an extra 10, which makes my score 65 and then apply to SS(why not go for 189 directly ? Because I believe the chances will be more for PR approval if I have a SS and I won't be competing with the common pool of 189)


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Kapil,, What happen after that>

Did u get invite after sending them commitment statement?
If yes, share the timeline please



Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have gone through similar experience therefore would like to know bit more around the success rate and its possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

I got state nomination for 190 from Victoria and an invite for DIBP on the same day too.

Had few queries before i make the actual visa application.
1)Is the police clearance certificate required upfront ? or wait for the case officer to advise that it will be required ? 

2)As its a state nomination . will have to stay in Victoria for 2 years , if i don't have work from australian employer can i stay in my home country ?

3)Also should i wait for 189 Invitation ? Have a good chance of getting invitation in month of september also

Thanks


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Please see my comments inlines



rdmca11 said:


> I got state nomination for 190 from Victoria and an invite for DIBP on the same day too.
> 
> Had few queries before i make the actual visa application.
> 1)Is the police clearance certificate required upfront ? or wait for the case officer to advise that it will be required ?
> ...


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

dhijaj said:


> Please see my comments inlines


10/Aug/2015 - Victoria Commitment Statement 

Whats this ? I havent been asked to provide any such statement


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I submited the VIC SS 190 this Sat and I heard back from them this morning saying "the submitted CV not enough for assessment rewrite the detailed one and send back"

Can anyone share the sample resume for IT?

Thanks.
Waqas

263111 ---- 55+5


----------



## CanMMAu (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi I am back after a while, can anyone share a sample CV with Australia style.....I am seeking Statistician position and thinkin of applying for immigration.....


----------



## satifali (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, I have applied for Vic SS on 4th Nov and got a reply to wait for 12 weeks. I have 55+5 points and i have applied for 263111 category. I have over 15 years of experience and my IELTS is 7 band in each. Can anyone tell me if i should be hopeful of a positive reply after or withing 12 weeks. 
Thanks,


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi, I have applied for Vic SS on 4th Nov and got a reply to wait for 12 weeks. I have 55+5 points and i have applied for 263111 category. I have over 15 years of experience and my IELTS is 7 band in each. Can anyone tell me if i should be hopeful of a positive reply after or withing 12 weeks.
> Thanks,


Have you got any response from them? it is more than 10 weeks...

I have applied on 2nd Jan. I just want to know how long do they take to inform their decision.

Thanks,


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

satifali said:


> Hi, I have applied for Vic SS on 4th Nov and got a reply to wait for 12 weeks. I have 55+5 points and i have applied for 263111 category. I have over 15 years of experience and my IELTS is 7 band in each. Can anyone tell me if i should be hopeful of a positive reply after or withing 12 weeks.
> Thanks,





CanMMAu said:


> Hi I am back after a while, can anyone share a sample CV with Australia style.....I am seeking Statistician position and thinkin of applying for immigration.....


They have a sample format in their website. And also, you should provide details such as the nature of project, your roles and responsibilities with each organizations and also in each project. Also highlight achievements during your employment. If you get 4-5 pages, that should be good.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Have anybody applied for Vic SS under ANZ code 261111 for ICT BA in Nov or Dec 2015 and got any response? Just curious as its been more than 3 weeks and I did not get any response from Vic.n

Thanks


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

I got my sponsorship rejected this week from victoria. 261311, with 55 points and IELTS Overall 8 and 4.5 years experience. The result came in three weeks. Waiting for a reply from NSW now. Good luck to all.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Sad to hear this! Best of luck with NSW


phpwiz said:


> I got my sponsorship rejected this week from victoria. 261311, with 55 points and IELTS Overall 8 and 4.5 years experience. The result came in three weeks. Waiting for a reply from NSW now. Good luck to all.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

WHy is that Victoria rejects many applications?
I had applied as s/w tester in May 2015 and was rejected in a month with 60 points.
Anybody who has got a positive response as s/w tester from Victoria recently. Please share.

Regards.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes i got sponsership on 13 jan from victoria state within 2 weeks. My occupation is metal machinist 323214. It is in very high demand after nurse.Total occupation ceiling is 8000. But only 42 people applied so far in this occupation.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> I got my sponsorship rejected this week from victoria. 261311, with 55 points and IELTS Overall 8 and 4.5 years experience. The result came in three weeks. Waiting for a reply from NSW now. Good luck to all.


sad to hear this ..

Is there any reason for rejection provided by Victoria officials?

I also have 55 points with IELTS overall 7.5 (all 7+) and 4 years exp (total 9 years exp).


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> sad to hear this ..
> 
> Is there any reason for rejection provided by Victoria officials?
> 
> I also have 55 points with IELTS overall 7.5 (all 7+) and 4 years exp (total 9 years exp).



I was told that I need to have a job offer in victoria, ad I am studying right now in Tasmania. Have you applied for NSW sponsorship ??


----------



## nidi (Sep 17, 2015)

phpwiz said:


> I got my sponsorship rejected this week from victoria. 261311, with 55 points and IELTS Overall 8 and 4.5 years experience. The result came in three weeks. Waiting for a reply from NSW now. Good luck to all.


Victoria requires an experience of three years for Occupation code 2613**. Wanted to enquire if that is the total experience or the experience after deducting two years of ACS assessment?


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi nidi,

Vic does not care about the years deducted by ACS... it is your total work experience.




nidi said:


> Victoria requires an experience of three years for Occupation code 2613**. Wanted to enquire if that is the total experience or the experience after deducting two years of ACS assessment?


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

nidi said:


> Victoria requires an experience of three years for Occupation code 2613**. Wanted to enquire if that is the total experience or the experience after deducting two years of ACS assessment?


Whole experience is counted by Victoria, without deduction.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Any invite for 2613 in Jan end or Feb?

Regards.


----------



## McGladrey (Feb 6, 2016)

*Professional services manager training*

How can find me new information for australia


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

You need to have job offer if onsite already. Not applicable for offshore candidates


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

phpwiz said:


> aka_1178 said:
> 
> 
> > sad to hear this ..
> ...


Yes, that's correct. Job offer is must if you're there in Australia. Otherwise good chance to get nominated with 8+ english, if 3+ yrs exp.


----------



## verma85anu (Feb 7, 2016)

CanMMAu said:


> Hi I am back after a while, can anyone share a sample CV with Australia style.....I am seeking Statistician position and thinkin of applying for immigration.....


Hi CanAMMU.. I am thinking of applying as a Statistician under 190 visa ANZSCO 224113.. Hope you have got your skills assessment done.. Can I please discuss my case with you.. I would be really thankful to you if you could advice me.. Please let me know and I will send you a personalised message.. Please help me..


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*VIC SS Application Status*

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you all that I received Victoria state sponsorship email today and i also have got the invitation from DIBP to lodge for visa. 

Regards,
Muru


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

manmuru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I received Victoria state sponsorship email today and i also have got the invitation from DIBP to lodge for visa.
> 
> ...



Congrats

What's your occupation and points breakup please


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone received VIC nomination with 55 + 5 points for 2613** occupation recently?


----------



## savanna (Feb 12, 2016)

manmuru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I received Victoria state sponsorship email today and i also have got the invitation from DIBP to lodge for visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Aka_1178

thanks for the wishes. occupation code is ICT BA 261111 and while applying to Vic my points were 55+5, later it creased to 65+5 on 2nd Feb.

Age 30 + Education 15 + English 20 + state sponsorship 5 = total 70



aka_1178 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What's your occupation and points breakup please


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks savanna!



savanna said:


> Congratulations!!!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*

Hi All,

For Victoria State Nomination Visa is offer from Victoria State Mandatory. To apply for Nomination.
I am at present in Australia but living in NSW State.

Kindly advice

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For Victoria State Nomination Visa is offer from Victoria State Mandatory. To apply for Nomination.
> I am at present in Australia but living in NSW State.
> ...


Hi Ridhi,

Offer is not necessary to apply for Victoria.

Regards.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Victoria State Nomination*

Hi Experts

Thank you. But when I am trying to upload all documents for Victoria State Nomination it is asking as Mandatory for offer of employment. I cannot move to next step.

Any advice why it is happening so?

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Thank you. But when I am trying to upload all documents for Victoria State Nomination it is asking as Mandatory for offer of employment. I cannot move to next step.
> 
> ...


You already answered yourself. Because you are currently living in NSW.

"You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

you are currently living in another Australian state"


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

have anyone received nomination for 262111 for VIC SS , i have submitted moine with 55+5 points


----------



## hasanthi (Jan 10, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hi
> 
> have anyone received nomination for 262111 for VIC SS , i have submitted moine with 55+5 points


Hi Mbhasin,

Is there any update on your VIC SS? I submitted mine on 3rd of October and got the acknowledgment on 6th. Wondering how much time it will really take to process.

Thanks,
Hasi


----------



## srshah (Oct 12, 2016)

hello,
i have scored 6.5 bands each in ielts and i have filed my EOS with the same for 190 visa application of VSS, i have filed it on 29 October 2016, i am going to reappear again in ielts to achieve 7.0 bands but what are my chances of getting approval on available result. however my assessment is been approved in just 20 days after filing my application for csol list 234211


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

hasanthi said:


> Hi Mbhasin,
> 
> Is there any update on your VIC SS? I submitted mine on 3rd of October and got the acknowledgment on 6th. Wondering how much time it will really take to process.
> 
> ...


Vic has a time frame of 12 weeks from the day you get your ack. letter so we have seen few get their ITA in couple of weeks and few waited for 12 weeks to get theirs. So I say hang in thr stay calm and wish your good luck


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

srshah said:


> hello,
> i have scored 6.5 bands each in ielts and i have filed my EOS with the same for 190 visa application of VSS, i have filed it on 29 October 2016, i am going to reappear again in ielts to achieve 7.0 bands but what are my chances of getting approval on available result. however my assessment is been approved in just 20 days after filing my application for csol list 234211


Have you filed you ur case in Vic state website? Once you have ur eoi you need to do this mentioned step and getting approval is based on the job code you applied under and demand it has in Vic market.


----------



## Vipiny (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone confirm that after submitting the commitment letter to Victoria do they send any acknowledgement email for it?


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

hasanthi said:


> Hi Mbhasin,
> 
> Is there any update on your VIC SS? I submitted mine on 3rd of October and got the acknowledgment on 6th. Wondering how much time it will really take to process.
> 
> ...


Hello 
I got the invite today 

Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> Hello
> I got the invite today
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I03 using Tapatalk


Worng post


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

hi, i need a bit of guidance. I applied for vic ss and eoi on 1st november. i have 60 points including vic ss. but on january 26th i will turn 33 and will loose 5 points for age...I havent got any response yet. Should i contact victoria if they can by any means speed up the process.???


----------



## chopradeepti (Jan 9, 2017)

*Awaiting state invitation*

hi...anyone who submitted EOI in early Oct-2016 and has received a response from Victoria state? I had submitted my application on 3rd Oct, Ack received on 6th Oct but no updates since then.


----------



## arslan2016 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi guys i have enquiry about Victorian state nomination application 489 Visa that, do I need job offer letter from Victoria if i am applying from overseas?

Appreciate if anyone reply


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arslan2016 said:


> Hi guys i have enquiry about Victorian state nomination application 489 Visa that, do I need job offer letter from Victoria if i am applying from overseas?
> 
> Appreciate if anyone reply


I don't think this requires job offer as it requires your family member to help u getting this. Post which u can work or study in Australia


----------



## liulingyanlily (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone guide on how I can increase chances of getting nominated from victoria?

Any special documents to prepare?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

There are no special documents, just have 2 page CV which follows Australian standards. If they lfeel your resume is good you will the nomination. 

All the best.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

Does having a job in Victoria and already working on a 457 visa increases or decreases your chances of getting a 190 Invite ?


Cheers


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

sk2014 said:


> There are no special documents, just have 2 page CV which follows Australian standards. If they lfeel your resume is good you will the nomination.
> 
> All the best.


Hi All,

Kindly suggest on my case:

ANZSCO : 231611 (Analyst Programmer)

Subclass 189 : 65 Points

Subclass 190 : (65 + 5) for NSW.

EOI Lodged: 28 August 2017

Questions: 

1) I have created 2 separate EOI using different email ID's. One for 189 and one for 190 NSW. Am I correct with the process?

2) Is there any chance to be invited by NSW on (65 + 5) for 231611 (Analyst programmer)?

3) If yes on question 2, it’s mentioned in many posts that NSW will provide a link via email to fill an application form. Can I access to that form in advance so that I would know the details to be filled?

4) Should I apply for VIC sponsorship if there is chance for 65+5 points for 231611 (Analyst programmer)?

5) For VIC sponsership, it seems that we need to submit a Resume which is very important. At which stage we need to submit that resume? Do we need to attach in the skill select while lodging EOI for 190 or VIC state asks for it separately after selecting you.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
I am sailing in the same boat.
Applied for VIC 261313 software engineer with 65+5 points, DOE 17 sep 2017.

But I applied in the same EOI as 189. Will it affect?


----------

